# Boat Buckle



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Up until last year we used the basic heavy duty tie down straps to secure the boat transom to the trailer. These straps IMO were a hassle to connect and adjust and the metal rubbed up against the back of the transom. I had to place a piece of carpet between metal portion of the strap and the boat to keep from marring/scratching the transom.

Then I happened upon the boat buckle while browsing thru Cabelas Marine catalog. Said what the heck and if I didn't like them Cabelas is easy to return things to.

Received them and installed and I'm not disappointed one-bit. Easy installation and no hassle. Very quick disconnecting and reconnecting to the boat.

So when I find something that 'really' works I like to share. Here's the link if you do invest in them I don't think you'll be disappointed. 300% better than the tie down straps IMHO.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 938011073a

:wink: :wink:


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Good find K2, I just put new ones on the bass tracker (rod saver brand) the ratchet tie down looks like a better system. Thanks for the info


----------

